# fogger question



## gcd312 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi,
My last post was a question about how to keep humidity up. Long story short, i bought the Zoo Med Repti-Fogger and it works great. The only thing that i am worried about is the actual fog. 
The tank gets to about 60-70% humidity which is exactly where i want it. However, the whole tank is just really foggy. It gets almost full of fog sometimes. Is this bad? The humidity level isn't too high - its just where i want it. Im just worried that the actual fog might be a problem.

Thank you!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 17, 2011)

I wouldn't think so and where do you have your hygrometer? If its on the hot side I have noticed it gives less of a reading, you could also try turning down the output I got the same one and love it


----------



## gcd312 (Jul 17, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> I wouldn't think so and where do you have your hygrometer? If its on the hot side I have noticed it gives less of a reading, you could also try turning down the output I got the same one and love it



Yea it's on the hot side. And i think the falty reading could be because the fog kind of gravitates towards the heat.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't use any foggers on my enclosures. I have a giant water dish in each enclosure and since theyre in the garage, I use a hose to get the substrate wet. Honestly, I don't measure the humidity anymore. If you're a new keeper I would still keep track of it. The reason I don't measure it is because my tegus don't have shedding issues and they are hydrated. The enclosures I have are humid enough to see the "sweat" on the glass doors. 
Is the fog a thicker dense fog?


----------



## gcd312 (Jul 17, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I don't use any foggers on my enclosures. I have a giant water dish in each enclosure and since theyre in the garage, I use a hose to get the substrate wet. Honestly, I don't measure the humidity anymore. If you're a new keeper I would still keep track of it. The reason I don't measure it is because my tegus don't have shedding issues and they are hydrated. The enclosures I have are humid enough to see the "sweat" on the glass doors.
> Is the fog a thicker dense fog?




Yes that's exactly how the fog is. Ever since I got it (yesterday) I've seen a huge difference in shedding - a lot more of it. What kind of shedding issues could he have? Is that just if he doesn't shed enough or could he possibly shed too much?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree you should turn down the settings, a tegu Cant shed to much, they grow very fast Indian shed quite often, mines are averaging a shed every other week


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think they can shed too much. The biggest shedding/humidity issue would be losing toes or bits of the tail. This happens because the skin doesn't come off all the way and constricts blood flow to the toe/tail. Another issue could be hydration. If you provide a water dish large enough for soaking and a semi-humid hide it should be fine. Some humidity is better than no humidity. Hopefully other members will chime in, what I have been doing seems to be working for my tegus and I.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 17, 2011)

If the humidity is too low they could have issues getting the skin off, the skin can constrict around the toes causing them to fall off, last year when I had my tegu when he went into shed it was code red all hands on deck lol I live in nevada where there is no humidity practically and I'm over protective of my pets too I guess, I have a buddy whose tegu has lost 2 toes to shedding poor tegu, but he's a sweetheart lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

thats how rango is, he only has 2 front toes (previous home) but hes the sweetest of my tegus.


----------



## james.w (Jul 17, 2011)

If you have 60-70% humidity on the hot side it is probably about 100% on the cool side. I would move your hygrometer to the cool side and get it to 65-75% there. That should help with the fog.


----------



## gcd312 (Jul 17, 2011)

james.w said:


> If you have 60-70% humidity on the hot side it is probably about 100% on the cool side. I would move your hygrometer to the cool side and get it to 65-75% there. That should help with the fog.



Ok cool i'll try that. The fogger goes right into the middle of the cage (from the top). Does that matter?


----------



## james.w (Jul 17, 2011)

No it doesn't really matter where it goes in. Once you put the hygrometer on the cool side you can try different places for the fogged to go in.


----------

